# Going to shows to meet dogs.. A good idea?



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey  long time no talk... 

So i'm still on my search/hiatus with a pup, but I'm always down for more research and stuff! I found out there is going to be a GSD show in july about 20 mins from my house. I'm planning to go and see the dogs (I believe they will be show style) and hopefully meet some, and some ontario breeders. I have 2 concerns though..

If you were a breeder/shower/handler/person would you be annoyed if someone wanted to meet your dogs while you were at a show? I know a TON of people say this is a great way to get out there.. but I can help but feel that Id be annoying. I mean obviously I'm not going to run in the middle of the ring and pat the dogs  but what if they're trying to 'get into the zone' and then I come along.... How do I being a potential buyer go about doing that in the right/responsible/polite way ?

Second thing..

I still don't know which "type" of GSD I'm after. (Working Vs Show) and this is going to be an all show GSD show.. I still plan on going but would it be appropriate to also ask about where to find the working german shepherds? (like a different show? ) 

okay and I guess a third random one..

is it possible for a show dog to ALSO be a working dog? (i know that's probably a silly question  )

What I AM looking for, is a dog who is not afraid of anything (I know that's also on my part with training) I want a medium energy dog.. Im an active pet home with some casual/fun agility and hikes every weekend. Always off leash walks and trips to the dog park. I don't have a specific "look" i'm after.. I more or less just want a dog with the personality that can fit with mine and my current boys. That being said, I do prefer a dog with a straight back..

sorry that turned out longer then planned! D:

:help:


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

You might meet some rude people, but I think generally people like to asked about their dogs at shows. 

There's a lot of waiting around time at dog shows, so timing is key. I don't talk to people when the breed ahead of mine is being judged. I'm watching how that is going and getting ready to take my dog in. 

Get the judging schedule, it's usually online at the superintendent's website, and plan to talk to people when they have time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes...go to watch the dogs. And when you find one you like, go to watch them at practice and talk to the owner.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think it's a problem, just watch to make sure they aren't just about to head in, or are coming out of the ring. You can always ask them if/when there's a good time to chat and meet their dogs.

I like working lines, but they certainly tend to be high energy and even my pup, who was the more people oriented one of the litter, is a bit dog reactive, so you don't always know what you'll end up with.

I would stay away from American Show Lines, but that is just me. To me they are terribly over-angulated, roached backs, and don't look very healthy or robust at all, which IMHO is not what this breed of dog is meant to be. The WGSL's I think are a much nicer dog, as far as show lines go, again just my opinion.

Some people do mixes of working and show lines and I've seen some nice dogs from those types of breeding's. IMO they should all be able to work in some capacity.

Make sure the breeder is doing health checks, hips, elbows, DM etc.

I think checking them out at shows is a great idea, I'd also go see some working lines in action too, so you get a better feel for both types.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I never mind when people ask to meet my dog  If I'm going into the ring, I might ask them to wait and grab me afterward. We meet a lot of people at UKC shows because we stand out (most dogs shown in UKC here are American type, I'm often the only WGSL). We also meet a lot of people ringside at flyball tournaments because for the last 3 tournaments I have had the *only* GSD in the tournament. I wouldn't take my dog to public events if it bothered me that people want to meet him and pet him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

chances are the show is a GSD specialty show -- so American show breeding . Most of the people with hands on the dogs are the handlers not the owners . 

buy yourself a catalogue . When the entry goes in to the ring pay attention to the handlers armband number which will be in the catalogue identifying that dog . Each entry has a different armband. Look at the dogs . Make comments beside the entry. The dog will be identified with registered name , date of birth, gender, owner , breeder and name of sire and dam. 
You can do research and then contact a "kennel" that had the most representatives that got your interest and approval.

at the show it becomes a bit hectic. -- talk to them after the class is finished , not as they are preparing to go in.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Curious where you live in Ontario? I'm from Ontario as well and if the GSD show is anywhere near us, we would love to go!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I think this is the show. 

The German Shepherd Dog Club of London
Specialty Show and 2 All Breed Obedience Trials
Saturday May 18, 2013
Thorndale, OH
Show Secretary:
MJN Show Services
Mjnshowservices.com
Judging Schedule and directions. http://mjnshowservices.com/mjnplists/germanshepherdschedule2013.pdf



A nice comparison, you might want to also visit this show.
2013-06-07
2013-06-09 Ontario Regional Championships / Show / Breed Survey 
Hosted by: Saugeen SchH Club 
Location: Orangeville, ON 
Judge(s): Erich Boesl, SV (Show & Breed Survey)
Dave Grant, GSSCC (Trial) 
Contact: Julia Stemp
Ph: 905-702-1660
Email: [email protected]

Website: Ontario Regional Championship Trial, Show & Breed Survey June 7 - 9, 2013 
Ontario Regional Championship Trial, Show & Breed Survey 2013


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Jamm said:


> If you were a breeder/shower/handler/person would you be annoyed if someone wanted to meet your dogs while you were at a show? I know a TON of people say this is a great way to get out there.. but I can help but feel that Id be annoying. I mean obviously I'm not going to run in the middle of the ring and pat the dogs  but what if they're trying to 'get into the zone' and then I come along.... How do I being a potential buyer go about doing that in the right/responsible/polite way ?
> 
> is it possible for a show dog to ALSO be a working dog? (i know that's probably a silly question  )
> 
> What I AM looking for, is a dog who is not afraid of anything (I know that's also on my part with training) I want a medium energy dog.. Im an active pet home with some casual/fun agility and hikes every weekend. Always off leash walks and trips to the dog park.


I'm always happy to talk to people about my dogs, unless we're about to go into the ring (or coming out of it, in which case I'm usually running straight for the door to reinforce my dog for a good performance by playing with him outside). Like FlyAway said, there's a _lot_ of waiting-around time at any dog event, and if you catch somebody during one of those periods, they're generally happy to talk to you to kill some time.

As for whether a show dog can also be a working dog in this breed, I'll defer that question to those who have more GSD experience than I do. I _will_ say that most any stable, well-bred dog, whether working or show line, should be capable of doing the things that you describe.


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Nope it's neither of those ones, it's in the Ottawa, Ontario area. I can get a link when I am home from work  



lzver said:


> Curious where you live in Ontario? I'm from Ontario as well and if the GSD show is anywhere near us, we would love to go!





FlyAway said:


> I think this is the show.
> 
> The German Shepherd Dog Club of London
> Specialty Show and 2 All Breed Obedience Trials
> ...


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Jamm said:


> Nope it's neither of those ones.


Darn! Well, maybe somebody else would be interested.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Always ask before you pet a dog -- not just for safety reasons, but you also don''t want to mess up the grooming.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jamm said:


> Nope it's neither of those ones, it's in the Ottawa, Ontario area. I can get a link when I am home from work


Cool! Could you PM me the details? I might check it out as well


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I went to a show last weekend. Everyone I spoke with was very friendly and helpful. I found that the best way to get the conversation started was to walk up and say "you have a beautiful dog". It worked every time.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Always ask before you pet a dog -- not just for safety reasons, but you also don''t want to mess up the grooming.


Yes, this! 
My dogs are happy to roll around on the ground with a pile of kids AFTER we get out of the ring.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not sure how a CKC show would differe from an AKC show. I agree that it probably is a specialty show. But I would just suggest that if they offer obedience or rally or other performance at the show, be sure to look at those dogs too, as those dogs might be dogs unlikely to win in the show ring, as they are not the lines that are winning in that show, but there are probably some nice dogs running that you might like the look of.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am not sure where you are located, but we have a GSD group here in Kitchener.

We meet weekly for pack walks, and fun events.

Some of our dogs are from breeders around the Ontario area. We have a good mix of working vs. show lines and you will be able to get a good feel for the different characteristics of some of the breeders dogs.

Some of the dogs we have come from some well known kennels in the area and you are more than welcome to PM me for names. 

Although this particular group is not a training club, some do performance events and belong to other clubs so you have the opportunity to go and watch their dogs train and/or perform once you speak with the owners.

The group is an informal/formal  group that promotes proper care and socialization of the GSD dog. We just get together to have fun, work on issues/training and spend time with other dog people.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Jamm said:


> Hey  long time no talk...
> 
> So i'm still on my search/hiatus with a pup, but I'm always down for more research and stuff! I found out there is going to be a GSD show in july about 20 mins from my house. I'm planning to go and see the dogs (I believe they will be show style) and hopefully meet some, and some ontario breeders. I have 2 concerns though..
> 
> ...


Hi Jamm

If the show is the july 13th weekend it is the Ottawa Specialty Show , there are 3 specialty shows and the futurity /maturity . The futurity maturity is on saturday morning and the first specialty show is saturady afternoon. With two more on sunday. As carmen mentioned i would buy a show catalogue from the show secretary and watch the show.As the show is outside i would bring my own chairs. As carmen has suggested i would wait till after the dog has finished its class before approaching the owner/breeder or during the lunch break.As this is a speciality show i wouldnt expect any working dogs to show , but thats not to say that some of the dogs have working lines or german showlines back in the pedigree. The turn out should be good for this and there should be a fair number of ontario and quebec breeders at this show. I hope you go and have a good time.Here is the premium list

http://gsdcc.homestead.com/OAGSDC2013premlist.pdf


----------

